# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سختی های رشته پزشکی

## farzam1997

*سختی های رشته پزشکی

*کاری از جناب یگانه (دانشجوی پزشکی)

بنام خدا
سلام بر کنکوری های 94 و سلام بر اونایی که عاشق پزشکی هستن . من دانشجوی پزشکی هستم.بنابه درخواست تعدادی از کنکوری ها,خلاصه ای از رشته پزشکی وسختی های آن را برای شما نوشته ام تا موقع انتخاب رشته با آگاهی کامل عمل کنیددرابتدا میخواهم به شرح کلی رشته پزشکی و سپس به سختی های این رشته بپردازم:


*دیباچه پزشکی*

در حال حاضر، نظام آموزش پزشکی عمومی‌، شامل 4 دوره علوم پایه، فیزیوپاتولوژی، کارآموزی بالینی و کارورزی بالینی است .دوره علوم پایه دوره علوم پایه پزشکی 5 ترم تحصیلی است که با اتمام آن،‌ دانشجویان مجاز به ورود به دوره بعدی(فیزیوپاتولوژی) هستند و پیش از ورود به دوره بعدی،‌ امتحان جامع علوم پایه پزشکی از تمام دانشجویان به طور سراسری و همزمان، توسط وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی در تمام دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی به عمل می‌آید و قبول‌شدگان،‌مجاز به ورود به دوره فیزیوپاتولوژی خواهند بود. این امتحان، در بردارنده‌ی مباحث تدریس شده در دوره علوم پایه است.

*درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل

*دروس علوم پایه
بیوشیمی، بافت‌شناسی،، تشریح (نظری- عملی)، تشریح (آناتومی) (نظری ـ عملی)، فیزیولوژی(نظری ـ عملی)، ایمونولوژی(نظری)،اپیدمیولو  ژی، روانشناسی، جنین‌شناسی، تغذیه، ژنتیک، زبان تخصصی، آسیب‌شناسی عمومی، انگل‌شناسی، میکروب‌شناسی دوره فیزیوپاتولوژی این دوره شامل 31 واحد درسی است که دو ترم تحصیلی طول خواهد کشید. در پایان این دوره معدل دانشجو از دروس فیزیوپاتولوژی، باید دست‌کم 12 باشد، در غیر این صورت دانشجو باید درس‌هایی را که در آنها نمره کمتر از 12 آورده است،‌ مجدداً بخواند. حداکثر مدت مجاز،‌در مراحل اول و دوم (علوم پایه و فیزیوپاتولوژی) 5 سال است. در پایان این دو دوره دانشجویانی که همه‌ی واحدها را با موفقیت بگذرانند، به دوره‌ی کارآموزی بالینی راه می‌یابند. باید توجه داشت که ملاک قبولی در امتحانات این مرحله، کسب حداقل نمره 12 از 20 است؛ در حالی که در دروس پایه، ملاک کسب نمره 10 از 20 می‌باشد.

دروس فیزیوپاتولوژی
آسیب‌شناسی اختصاصی، فارماکولوژی، سیمیولوژی، دوره‌های فیزیوپاتولوژی ارگان‌ها .دوره ‌کارآموزی بالینی دانشجویان پزشکی در این مرحله قادر هستند تا آموخته‌های خود را از دروس مختلف با یافته‌های بالینی از بیماران بستری در بیمارستان‌ها تطبیق داده و با بهره‌گیری مناسب از روش‌های تشخیص آزمایشگاهی، بیماری را تشخیص دهند و اقدامات مناسب درمانی را برای بیمار انجام دهند. این دوره شامل 97 واحد درسی است که در چهار بخش اصلی ارائه می‌گردد و عمدتاً مسائل رایج در پزشکی عمومی را شامل می‌شود که عبارتند از داخلی، جراحی، زنان و کودکان. در سایر بخش‌ها که بخش‌های فرعی محسوب می‌شوند نیز بیماری‌های شایع در آنها آموزش داده می‌شود. با توجه به این مطلب، چهار رشته اصلی جراحی، داخلی، زنان و کودکان زمان بیشتری را به خود اختصاص می‌دهند.

در دوره کارآموزی، دانشجویان باید روش برخورد با بیمار، تهیه شرح حال بیمار و نحوه تشخیص و درمان را فرا بگیرند تا در دوره‌ بعدی – کارورزی- که خود تصمیم گیرنده خواهند بود، بتوانند به کمک بیماران بشتابند و تصمیمات لازم را اتّخاذ نمایند. در دوره کارآموزی نمره قبولی در دروس عملی و نظری 12 است و معدّل کلّ دوره کارآموزی باید بالای 14 باشد و چنانچه کمتر از 14 باشد، باید واحدهای با نمره کمتر از 14 تکرار شود تا معدل کل به 14 برسد. در پایان این دوره، دانشجویان قبل از ورود به دوره کارورزی در امتحانی به نام امتحان جامع کارورزی شرکت می‌نمایند و پس از قبولی به دوره کارورزی وارد می‌شوند. چنانچه دانشجویی در امتحان مربوط قبول نگردد، حداکثر 4 مرتبه می‌تواند در این امتحان شرکت نماید


دروس کارآموزی بالینی
بیماری‌های اعصاب، بیماری‌های عفونی، کارآموزی داخلی، بیماری‌های جراحی، بیماری‌های ارتوپدی، بیماری‌های عفونی، کارآموزی جراحی، تاریخ و اخلاق پزشکی، بیماری‌های کودکان، پزشکی قانونی و مسمومیت‌ها، فارماکولوژی بالینی،‌ کارآموزی چشم،‌ کارآموزی پوست، کارآموزی بهداشت، کارآموزی بخش کودکان،‌ بهداشت، کارآموزی گوش و حلق و بینی، کارآموزی ارتوپدی. بیماری‌های زنان و زایمان، کارآموزی رادیولوژی، بیماری‌های روانی، کارآموزی روانپزشکی.
دوره کارورزی بالینی این دوره آخرین مرحله آموزش پزشکی است و آن را دوره انترنی نیز می‌گویند. این دوره 64 واحد درسی است و 18 ماه به طول می‌انجامد. در دوره کارورزی،‌دانشجویان مسؤولیت معاینه‌ی بیماران و تشخیص و اقدامات درمانی را در بیمارستان بر عهده خواهند داشت و آموخته‌های خود را در دوره‌های قبل به طور عملی انجام خواهند داد تا آماده پذیرش شغل پزشکی در جامعه شوند و بتوانند به طور مستقل به درمان بیماران بپردازند. در پایان این دوره و قبل از فراغت از تحصیل، کارورزان باید درس پایان‌نامه را که 6 واحد درسی است، آغاز کنند
دروس کارورزی بالینیکارورزی بخش جراحی، کارورزی بخش چشم، کارورزی بخش سوانح و سوختگی، کارورزی بخش ارتوپدی، کارورزی بخش ارولوژی، کارورزی بخش اطفال، کارورزی بخش بهداشت، کارورزی بخش گوش و حلق و بینی،‌ کارورزی بخش داخلی، کارورزی بخش زنان و زایمان، کارورزی بخش اورژانس، کارورزی بخش نفرولوژی، کارورزی بخش پوست، کارورزی بخش روانپزشکی


*توانایی‌های لازم*
تصور بسیاری از داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه به خصوص داوطلبان علاقه‌مند به رشته پزشکی این است که دانشگاه مثل یک قیف برعکس است که ورود به آن مشکل و خروج از آن بسیار ساده است. در حالی که به گفته‌ دانشجویان این رشته، یک دانشجوی پزشکی باید آمادگی مطالعه، تحقیق و پژوهش را در حد بسیار گسترده و فراگیر داشته باشد؛ یعنی اگر دانشجو بسیار کوشا و علاقه‌مند نباشد و تنها برای عنوان “دکتری” وارد این رشته شده باشد، حتی نمی‌تواند مدرک دکترای عمومی خود را به دست بیاورد. زیرا دوره پزشکی عمومی نسبت به رشته‌های دیگر، طولانی‌تر است و در طی این مدت دانشجو باید درس‌های متعدد، متنوع، حجیم و نسبتاً پیچیده و دشواری را مطالعه کند


*موقعیت شغلی در ایران*امروزه از گوشه و کنار می‌شنویم که برای فارغ‌التحصیلان پزشکی بازار کار مناسبی وجود ندارد. در حالی که هنوز در بسیاری از شهرهای کوچک و مناطق محروم با کمبود پزشک مواجه هستیم. از سوی دیگر فارغ‌التحصیل پزشکی حتماً نباید در مطب بنشیند و نسخه بنویسد، بلکه در زمینه پزشکی شغل‌های مختلفی هست که می‌توان انجام داد. برای مثال زمینه‌های تحقیقی بسیاری در این رشته وجود دارد. امّا متأسفانه تعداد فارغ‌التحصیلانی که مایلند در این زمینه کار کنند، بسیار انگشت‌شمار است.پزشک که باشی شاید در رویای بچه ها غول سفید پوشی هستی که مدام
می خواهی آمپولشان بزنی و به خیال بزرگترها جلادی که پولت را از گوشت
و خونشان در می آوری.پزشک که باشی شاید هر مریضی که از مطبت
بیرون می رود فکرش این است که تو چطور بامنشی ات هر و کر
راه می اندازی و روزی با دیدن هفتاد-هشتاد مریض پول بی زبان است که
پارو می کنی. پزشک که باشی شاید خیلی ها نداند که تو چقدر
گاهی دلت تنگ می شودبرای دیدن یک فیلم،برای خواندن یک کتاب،
برای خوردن یک آبگوشت کنار خانواده در یک پیکنیک ساده چند ساعته.
پزشک که باشی شاید کسی نداند که تو چقدر خندیدی با خنده های
بیمارت و چقدر اشک ریختی با اشک هایش.شاید کسی نداند که چه شب ها
از فرط خواب وخستگی تلو تلو خوردی در راهروهای بیمارستان و چقدر چرت زدی
روی میز ایستگاه پرستاری. پزشک که باشی شاید خیلی ها خیلی چیزها را ندانند.



–من میخوام شما را با یه گوشه ای از این رشته و سختی هاش آشنا کنم…راستش من از بچگیم میخواستم پزشک بشم.دوره دبیرستان هم برای رسیدن ب هدفم خیلی تلاش کردم.با مشکلات زیادی دست و پنجه نرم کردم سرجلسه کنکور بخاطر استرسی ک داشتم آنگونه ک خونده بودم نتونستم جواب بدم اما بالاخره همون سال اول ک کنکور داده بودم پزشکی قبول شدم


خیلیا وقتی منو میبینن میگن:خوش بحالت دیگ هیچ غم و غصه ای نداری!!غافل از اینکه حالا اول کارین.بقول همکلاسیام کنکور ک چیزی نبود.بیاین ببینین پزشکی چیه…
حالا 7سال پزشکی عمومی(((2.5سال علوم پایه+آزمون علوم پایه+9ماه فیزیوپات+آزمون +اکسترنی+اینترنی)))+2سال طرح+بعد خیلی مطالعه وچندسال وقت تلف کردن…+قبولی درآزمون دستیاری+بسته ب اینک چه رشته ای قبول بشین حدودا4تا8سال رزیدنتی+2سال طرح(حالا شما بعد سالها یک متخصص شدین اگ بخواین فوق تخصص هم بگیرین…)


یکی دو روز اول دانشگاه ک هنوز درسا سنگین نشده بودن,با خودمون میگفتیم پزشکی ک چیزی نداره!اما بعد 1ماه با اون حجم زیاد آناتومی,بافت,بیوشیمی…نمید  نستیم کدومو بخونیم کدوم بمونه!وقتی آناتومی عملی داشتیم همه مان با سرعت هر جه تمام میرفتیم ب طرف جسد!! تا بتونیم بهتر یاد بگیریم.شاید برایتان خنده دار باشد اما منی ک قبلا از مرده میترسیدم, حالا ب این کاداور(جسد) چقد علاقه مند شده بودم تا بتونم از این آناتومی یه چیزی یاد بگیرم.خلاصه اینکه باید با این جسد انس و الفت بگیرین.!


امتحانهای پایان ترم فرارسیدن.منی ک در دوران دبیرستان حتی 1بارهم شب تا صبح بیدار نمانده بودم حالا تعداد شب زنده داری هام از دستم در رفته..باتمام وجود درس میخوندم تا یه نمره ای بگیرم.من ک در دوران مدرسه وقتی کمتر از 19میگرفتم یا در آزمونها ک کمتر از 80درصد میزدم,خودمو میکشتم,حالا با16گرفتن هم خوشحال میشدم!!.یادمه گاهی استادامون در امتحان یه سوالایی میپرسیدن ک جواب هاشو در هیچ کتاب و اینترنتی پیدا نمیکردیم


چند روز پیش از بس ک درس خونده بودم خیلی خسته بودم.باخودم گفتم میرم یه تفریحی میکنم ذهنم باز میشه.راستش هرچقد فک کردم هیچ سرگرمی ب ذهنم نرسید!!واقعا یادم نیس آخرین فیلمی ک کامل از اول تا آخرش رو نگاه کردم چی بود و چند سال پیش بود!یادم نیس آخرین تفریحی ک انجام دادم…

در دوران مدرسه همیشه در خونه,پدر و مادر همه چیز رو آما ده میکردن تا تو بتونی خوب درس بخونی اما حالا مجبوری در خوابگاه بمونی یا خونه بگیری,مجبوری با اون همه آدم بسازی.بهشون بگی سروصدا نکنن تا ت بتونی خوب درس بخونی.مجبوری واس خودت غذا بپزی و…رفته رفته تو باید شیفت شب بمونی…


با این همه سختی ک کشیدی حالا یه پزشک عمومی هستی.بطور خلاصه:

اگر داری خود آزاری – ز شب تا صبح بیداری-تفاوت میکنی بادوره خویش و مال عهد قاجاری-ز تفریح و تفنن میگریزی نداری وقت بیکاری-سرای توست گر هر جای ایران شدی توریست اجباری-تو را پیک سلامت خوانند ولی یک جور چاپاری(اشاره به دوره طرح داره ک ممکنه شما رو به هرجای ایران بدن!!) و چون دوران تبعیدت ب سر شد تو یک بدبخت سرباری-ت درد دیگران را چاره سازی ,خودت انگار بیماری-ت گر ردکردی 50 و بدیدی نداری دلبری, یاری –خطوت چهره ات و دس خطتت دلم میگوید انگار ت پزشکی!!


حالا اگ از امتحان دستیاری(تخصص) قبول بشی{ک قبول شدن از این هم سختر از کنکور هس} صفحه روزگار تغییر میکنه.و میتونی با اون گوشی پزشکی رویایی ات جیب بیمار هارو نگاه کنی!!البته هدف از پزشکی کمک ب بیماران هست نه اهداف مادی..

تصمیم با خودتان هس.اگ میخواین زندگی کنین و از دوران جوانی تان بهره مند بشین,دنبال چنین رشته هایی نرین چون همکلاسی هایی داشتیم ب اجبار خانواده یا اهداف مادی دنبال این رشته اومدن اما چون عشق و علاقه کافی رو نداشتن نتونستن موفق بشن—اما اگ از درس خواندن لذت میبرید م فک میکنین ک تا 20 سال دیگ بازم میتونین درس بخونین,شدیدا توصیه میکنم پزشکی رو بزنین

ببخشین ک ب زبان خودمانی نوشتم .این روزا اصلا وقت نداشتم.اینم بخاطر پافشاری یک تعدادی از بچهها نوشتم

*از زبان یک دانشجوی پزشکی مرداد 93
یگانه*


منبع : سایت کنکور

----------


## Mahnaz

*واقعاااا درسته!

|||

همه ی سختی هاش ی طرف شب زنده داریاش ی طرف!!

|||*

----------


## pompom

دندونپزشکی هم به اندازه ی پزشکی دردسر داره؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Azad3h

فقط علاقه ...

پزشکی علاقه میخواد .. 

دندان و دارو هم سختیای خودشو داره ولی شب زنده داری نه

ولی بازم سختن ...

الان اکثریت دنبال اسون بودن و بی دردسری و پولن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

پزشکی دنیاش جالبه...

----------


## Mahnaz

> فقط علاقه ...
> 
> پزشکی علاقه میخواد .. 
> 
> دندان و دارو هم سختیای خودشو داره ولی شب زنده داری نه
> 
> ولی بازم سختن ...
> 
> الان اکثریت دنبال اسون بودن و بی دردسری و پولن
> ...


من نمیدونم چرا همه میگن دندانپزشکی سختیش کمتره یا شب زنده داری نداااره یا درساش اسونه؟! هوم؟ 
کی گفته اینا رو؟! 
اگر من دانشجوام که میگم همه اینا شایعس.. مخصوصا شب زنده داری
اونوقت میگن دندانپزشکا و پزشکا زیاد پوول درمیارن.خب سختی دوران دانشجووویش رو هم درنظر بگیرین..یهو که به این پوول نرسیدن

----------


## stephanie

والله من دو سه تا از بچه های فامیل رو که پزشکی می خونن رو زیر نظر داشتم ، حداقل تو علوم پایه من ندیدم که این بنده های خدا سختی آنچنانی بکشن و یا از عشق و حالشون بزنن. 

بله ایام امتحانات شب زنده داری همیشه به راه بوده و هست و مختص پزشکی هم نیست . اکثر شون هم میرفتن جزوه استاد رو می خوندن و اگر وقت میشد کتاب رو هم یه نگاهی میکردن  و میرفتن نمره پاسی می گرفتن . به قول خودشون تو علوم پایه اکثر درسها رو فقط باید پاس کرد و چندان در ادامه به دردشون نمیخوره. برای آزمون جامع هم یه یک ماهی تست های سال های  قبل رو زدن و نمره پاسی رو آوردن.

یه بدی امتحاناشون داره که بعضی موافع تا اخر تیر هم طول می کشید. در ضمن علوم پزشکی شیراز هم می خونن.

البته خودشون هم میگن از وقتی رفتن بیمارستان در دسر هاشون بیشتر شده .

----------

